# Test drove a new M3 today.



## Leg

Had my test drive today, nice long one incorporating motorway, country roads and A roads with roundabouts.

First some points made in reviews.

1. You dont sit to high at all, very snug and low in fact once the seat and wheel are in the right place
2. The wheel isnt too chunky, in fact its spot on. Journos must have small hands
3. Whilst I accept I havent pushed the car like they will have the handling seems phenomonal to me (its dry up here at the moment ;-) ) although it isnt hard to get teh tail out with all that power through the rears.

It was parked next to a normal 3 coupe at the garage and both were black. No chance at all anyone would think that it was a normal 3, not a chance in hell.

Awesome car, my order placed in May has now been confirmed and now the long wait begins. After 6 years in Audis the slightly out of hand nature of RWD and 414bhp was a welcome, if unfamiliar, change.

Oh and big up to the guy in the E30 M3 that gave me the thumbs up and shouted buy it now, buy it now (we had trade plates on)  .


----------



## tommyt

I got a test drive in one last week and as I currently drive an E46 M3 I could compare the two together. Its no quicker then the E46, but then again it isnt run in yet, but the handling is much better and the steering a lot sharper. It is definitely a more comfortable car, the suspension settings can be controlled electronically and the sound of the V8 is awesome. The car actually looks a lot better in the flesh than it does in the pictures, and side by side with me M3 it looked better, but it is just too dear. In fact I think its about Â£10k too dear.
I will be attending a track day next week, were there will be M3s M5 and M6s along with some of the competition, but I doubt I will be buying one, I think it is just too dear for what it is.


----------



## Leg

I felt the same about the price but the price of the RS4 which has sold like hot cakes is probably to blame for that and, Im buggered if I can think of another 2+2 with the same power and quality for the money.

Pace wise thats a fair point regarding being run in, I wasnt allowed to exceed 5000 revs ( and I didnt honest ;-) ) and as the engine is supposed to really kick in higher up the revs, I expect we both missed out on the real fun.


----------



## Wondermikie

Sounds awesome, price is steep but it is healthily specced and you don't need to ad too much to. The E46 needed Â£5-7k spending on it with extras.

I still haven't seen one in the flesh, going to go at the weekend for a nosey.


----------



## BAMTT

I had one come past me on the Mway the other night at Sunset looked 8) in that red colour and looked great in that light. only thing thing is, it does looked slightly jacked up at the back :?


----------



## Leg

BAMTT said:


> I had one come past me on the Mway the other night at Sunset looked 8) in that red colour and looked great in that light. only thing thing is, it does looked slightly jacked up at the back :?


Yeah, somat to do with aerodynamics they reckon. Same goes for the exhaust, part of the aerodynamics. So they say.


----------



## vagman

:roll: :wink: :roll:


----------



## Leg

vagman said:


> :roll: :wink: :roll:


Yup, this was 2 friends who swapped cars and it turned out that without quattro the Audi owner couldnt hack it, too reliant on his car. Shame.


----------



## garyc

Still looks nicer than the A4 tho (in that colour) - even in a ditch.


----------



## Toshiba

And sportier.

Had a play with one on Wednesday. Nice red one, i just can't convince myself they are worth the asking price and you just know the resales are not going to be good.

Im keeping the wallet in the pocket thought this time. A4 or M3 - id take the M3, its a better car and the sound of the engine is like Viagra, it gives you such a horn. I was happy just revving it! Does feel too over normal though. Too easy, rather than ready to bite your head off.


----------



## BAMTT

Why don't they rally the RS4 :roll:


----------



## Leg

Toshiba said:


> And sportier.
> 
> Had a play with one on Wednesday. Nice red one, i just can't convince myself they are worth the asking price and you just know the resales are not going to be good.
> 
> Im keeping the wallet in the pocket thought this time. A4 or M3 - id take the M3, its a better car and the sound of the engine is like Viagra, it gives you such a horn. I was happy just revving it! Does feel too over normal though. Too easy, rather than ready to bite your head off.


I am of the growing opinion Tosh that production cars will offer more and more power yet more and more technology and safety and less and less thrills.

My current thinking is the M3 and keep the TT (because Ive become attached to it) but there is a sneaking feeling I should sell the TT and get what is the only possible raw, thrill me, drive left - another kit.

I think the days of a fast daily driver that is a balls out me and the rubber on the road car are gone.


----------



## Rebel

LEG let's cut the crab, when will youre car arrive?


----------



## Rebel

vagman said:


>


I know the history before they took this pic. Both driver changed car's after a while, and this is what happened
This M3 was driven by a Audi Quattro driver....
Everybody knows that people who can't drive buy a Quattro...


----------



## Leg

Rebel said:


> LEG let's cut the crab


I have no problems with crustaceans. Let alone a desire to cut them. If they want to walk sideways who am I to judge them?

Crabs aside (get it? :lol: ) a picture paints a thousand words, top left....


----------



## tdk

Rebel said:


> I know the history before they took this pic. Both driver changed car's after a while, and this is what happened
> This M3 was driven by a Audi Quattro driver....
> Everybody knows that people who can't drive buy a Quattro...


Er, didn't Leg already say that?! :roll:

Simon.


----------



## Leg

tdk said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the history before they took this pic. Both driver changed car's after a while, and this is what happened
> This M3 was driven by a Audi Quattro driver....
> Everybody knows that people who can't drive buy a Quattro...
> 
> 
> 
> Er, didn't Leg already say that?! :roll:
> 
> Simon.
Click to expand...

I think he messed up quoting me mate, I was only joking, its a photoshop anyway, you can tell a mile off. 

Love that Carrera, if only I had another Â£20K or so, ahh dreams....


----------



## tdk

Leg said:


> Love that Carrera, if only I had another Â£20K or so, ahh dreams....


Cheers!

Why not get yourself a low mileage (under 5000 miles) second hand example? I've seen private sales on 12 month old cars for about Â£60K for a C2S and Â£55K for the C2.

I almost went back to an M3 after the TT QS (I used to own the E46 version). I've been in the queue for the E92 M3 for two years now, but decided I couldn't wait so skipped over it and went for the 911.

It's certainly been a better buy than my E46 M3 was as it hasn't depreciated as fast and I even get more MPG from it (23 vs 26). It also gets a lot more attention than the M3 ever used to - although that might be seen as a negative point by some. The only thing is that it isn't as practical as the M3 as the boot and back seats are small, although that isn't a problem for me.

Simon.


----------



## Leg

tdk said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Carrera, if only I had another Â£20K or so, ahh dreams....
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Why not get yourself a low mileage (under 5000 miles) second hand example? I've seen private sales on 12 month old cars for about Â£60K for a C2S and Â£55K for the C2.
> 
> I almost went back to an M3 after the TT QS (I used to own the E46 version). I've been in the queue for the E92 M3 for two years now, but decided I couldn't wait so skipped over it and went for the 911.
> 
> It's certainly been a better buy than my E46 M3 was as it hasn't depreciated as fast and I even get more MPG from it (23 vs 26). It also gets a lot more attention than the M3 ever used to - although that might be seen as a negative point by some. The only thing is that it isn't as practical as the M3 as the boot and back seats are small, although that isn't a problem for me.
> 
> Simon.
Click to expand...

I did test drive a CS2 and as nice as it was, because I like new I just didnt think it was Â£70K nice (specced). Moving house too so justifying another Â£20K to the Mrs would be nigh on impossible.

Doing 25000 miles a year too so I want to keep the TT to keep the miles down on the M3, Â£70K and the TT just isnt going to wash with t'wife!


----------



## Rebel

Sorry Simon i didn't read the whole thread.
Just like LEG i already saw the picture from some guy's on the M3 forum.

LEG, when will you're car arrive is asked.
Not the bill from you're lovely house 8)

So when?


----------



## Leg

Rebel said:


> Sorry Simon i didn't read the whole thread.
> Just like LEG i already saw the picture from some guy's on the M3 forum.
> 
> LEG, when will you're car arrive is asked.
> Not the bill from you're lovely house 8)
> 
> So when?


Actually you asked me to dissect a crustacean and that is the only question that I havent answered fully.

Re read the posts Robert, I'm not good with repeating myself, it makes me tetchy. Mind you so does stupidity, ignorance and pettiness and Ive mastered ignoring them.


----------



## Toshiba

I just mater bate.


----------



## Rebel

Sorry LEG that my english isn't that good. I can understand german, french and english a little bit. Because i am dutch. And also write those language's a little bit. But my english isn't that good, that i can find the answere in your post.
My mother learned me, if i don't understand something, just ask it.

Therefor once again, when do you think you will receive your new car LEG?
Or is that a painfull or difficult question for a normal answere?

So just say which month/yearyou think you will receive your new M3 instead of posting your banckaccount-papers.
Some friends on a dutch forum, who are also in the race for a new M3 are curious how long it takes in the UK. It's a normal question Richard


----------



## Rebel

Toshiba said:


> I just mater bate.


??????

What do you mean Tosh? You just mastur-bate?
Well that's good new's


----------



## Wondermikie

Had a good look around the ///M today, although no drive unfortunately :?

Exterior - dark colours hide the lines IMHO, and make it look fairly ordinary, too similar to a 320/325/330/335. Needs a lighter or solid colour to highlight the body changes for me - white, silverstone, red (maybe space grey). 19s look great though, and I love the rear aspect and quad exhausts.

Interior - not too bad, probably not quite up to RS4 standards but not too much wrong with it. Fox red - not convinced, looks a bit too "terracotta" for me, would probably go for black myself. Lots of kit too though.

It's hard to tell without getting behind the wheel, as we know 95% of the ///M experience is in the driving. The thing is - the ///M as i) a car and ii) as an ownership prospect are very different things. BMW residuals have been absolutely awful of late, cars like the Z4M losing 30% (14k!!) off list in 3 months. Before I bought the SLK I looked at a few 335i coupes that had lost Â£9k in 5 months. I understand that BMW are going to stop employees ordering the Z4M, and if they do the same with the M3 then maybe it has half a chance.

Leg - stick to your guns with the white - not sure what your salesman has said about it, if he tried to convince you otherwise I wouldn't listen to him, the M3 needs a colour like that to be truly special. And, as you have suggested, keep the TT - it'll help keep the miles down on the ///M and make it feel more special when you get into it - worth it IMHO.


----------



## Wondermikie

Rebel said:


> ...So just say which month/yearyou think you will receive your new M3 instead of posting your banckaccount-papers...


The scan Leg posted says 01/07/2008 as an estimated delivery date, which ties in with what he posted previously. Cancelled orders are available sooner if you really really want.


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...So just say which month/yearyou think you will receive your new M3 instead of posting your banckaccount-papers...
> 
> 
> 
> The scan Leg posted says 01/07/2008 as an estimated delivery date, which ties in with what he posted previously. Cancelled orders are available sooner if you really really want.
Click to expand...

What Rebel lacks in brains, Wondermike makes up for.

Dont you just love how the universe balances things up. :lol:

Dont worry about Rob Mike, he has issues m8. Eyesight for one, cant seem to read or see posts lately. :lol:


----------



## Leg

Wondermikie said:


> Had a good look around the ///M today, although no drive unfortunately :?
> 
> Exterior - dark colours hide the lines IMHO, and make it look fairly ordinary, too similar to a 320/325/330/335. Needs a lighter or solid colour to highlight the body changes for me - white, silverstone, red (maybe space grey). 19s look great though, and I love the rear aspect and quad exhausts.
> 
> Interior - not too bad, probably not quite up to RS4 standards but not too much wrong with it. Fox red - not convinced, looks a bit too "terracotta" for me, would probably go for black myself. Lots of kit too though.
> 
> It's hard to tell without getting behind the wheel, as we know 95% of the ///M experience is in the driving. The thing is - the ///M as i) a car and ii) as an ownership prospect are very different things. BMW residuals have been absolutely awful of late, cars like the Z4M losing 30% (14k!!) off list in 3 months. Before I bought the SLK I looked at a few 335i coupes that had lost Â£9k in 5 months. I understand that BMW are going to stop employees ordering the Z4M, and if they do the same with the M3 then maybe it has half a chance.
> 
> Leg - stick to your guns with the white - not sure what your salesman has said about it, if he tried to convince you otherwise I wouldn't listen to him, the M3 needs a colour like that to be truly special. And, as you have suggested, keep the TT - it'll help keep the miles down on the ///M and make it feel more special when you get into it - worth it IMHO.


SG is top of my list fromt he std colours Mike tbh, Im really not sure about white. However, I have this list of indivudal BMW colours to choose from too...

BMW E92 M3 Coupe Individual Paintwork Options

Â£815.00

Aventurine Silver
Diopside Black
Blue Onyx
Ruby Black
Moonstone
Azurite Black

Â£1070.00

Atlantic Blue
Carbon Black
Deep Green
Diamond
Havanna
Imola Red
Malachite Green Dark
Michingan Blue
Midnight Blue
Monaco Blue
Montego Blue
Opal Black
Silver Grey
Stratus Grey
Sydney Blue
Titanium Grey 2

Â£1545.00

Aegean Blue
Atlantis
Blue Water
Brass
Coloured Gold
Dakar Yellow
Fir Green
Flamenco Red
Grey Green
Light Yellow
Mora
Olivine
Orient Blue
Oxford Green 2
Petrol Mica
Phoenix Yellow
Ruby Red 2
Santorin Blue 2
Sepia
Steel Blue
Sterling Grey
Techno Violet
Toledo Blue
Tourmaline Violet
Velvet Blue


----------



## garyc

Wot no Misty Buff?

Tight C**ts. :wink:


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> Wot no Misty Buff?
> 
> Tight C**ts. :wink:


Â£2500 option m8, tempting as it has Misty in the buff painted on the bonnet. I wont say how they integrated the power bulge into the picture.


----------



## Wondermikie

Leg said:


> ...
> SG is top of my list fromt he std colours Mike tbh, Im really not sure about white. However, I have this list of indivudal BMW colours to choose from too...
> 
> Stratus Grey
> Dakar Yellow
> Velvet Blue
> 
> ...


Well Stratus Grey is lovely, and Velvet Blue is awesome too. TBH, if it was me I might be tempted by Velvet, although it is a bit "purple-y".

Out of the standard colours - Space Grey or white all the way.

Some choice though, no-one can say they were limited in colour choice. Interesting to see that they're not offering Estoril Blue - after such a success on the E36, there were loads of Individual Estoril E46s too, so I'm surprised they're not offering it.


----------



## garyc

Velvet blue?

Ladyboy Purple more like. 

Why complicate things? We all have just too many choices these days.

White.

Sparkliing Graphite.

Le Mans blue.

Base black (and a weekly valet)


----------



## Wondermikie

garyc said:


> Velvet blue?
> 
> Ladyboy Purple more like.


Yep, suppose it is a bit 

White rocks 8)


----------



## Leg

Just no black. 2 black cars n the family already and the bl00dy effort it takes to keep it in good condition is ridiculous.


----------



## tdk

Velvet Blue is great, I had it on my last M3...










Simon.


----------



## Wondermikie

Yep, no to black, it's a pain.

*tdk* that's a very clean car indeed. Looks good. Window tint, or just the angle?


----------



## Rebel

1/7/2008, so that means only 10 months waiting?


----------



## tdk

Wondermikie said:


> Yep, no to black, it's a pain.


Agreed - I don't I'd have a black car again either. Five minutes after washing it's covered in dust again!



> *tdk* that's a very clean car indeed. Looks good. Window tint, or just the angle?


Cheers - yup, it had a slight window tint.

Simon.


----------



## Wondermikie

.


----------



## tdk

Nice!

Simon.


----------



## BAMTT

Nice car, maybe its just the pics but that dash looks as dull as :?


----------



## Neil

garyc said:


> Velvet blue?
> 
> Ladyboy Purple more like.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sparkliing Graphite.


...but in certain lights SG has a slight hint of purple in it as well :?


----------



## Leg

BAMTT said:


> Nice car, maybe its just the pics but that dash looks as dull as :?


I dont think BMWs are renowned for being blingy on the interior and always lean towards err, shall we say 'understated'. Its better when you are sat in there, the carbon leather stuff that runs across the dash from the light switch through the aircon controls etc is more obvious in person.

Saw one with aluminium trim specced there instead and it put me off it (I had it specced originally but have now switched to the carbon leather stuff). For some reason understated seems to work, no idea why.

I have the Individual catalogues here that BMW gave me (proper hardback books, really nice) and there are a miriad of choices for interior and exterior. Im defo not getting black but the black with a red effect in it looks fantastic in the pictures and there is a really nice deep red wine colour for the leather that I really like.

SG and the deep red wine leather would probably work.


----------



## senwar

Leg said:


> I dont think BMWs are renowned for being blingy on the interior and always lean towards err, shall we say 'understated'. Its better when you are sat in there, the carbon leather stuff that runs across the dash from the light switch through the aircon controls etc is more obvious in person.
> 
> Saw one with aluminium trim specced there instead and it put me off it (I had it specced originally but have now switched to the carbon leather stuff). For some reason understated seems to work, no idea why.


The carbon leather is lovely - got it in mine and think it looks fantastic.

The 3 series with aluminium looks awful as it makes the dash look too wide and plain


----------



## Wondermikie

The carbon leather was a favourite of mine in the Z4, and it looks equally as good in the M3. The quality of the seats was most impressive. and the wheels look brilliant too, very ///M if that makes any sense.

Still don't like black though :?

Oh, and there were a few of the new X5s there too - one in silver with 22" wheels looked absolutely amazing, I know some people don't like the "Sainsburys Assault Vehicle" image that they have, but it really looked well.


----------



## digimeisTTer

BAMTT said:


> Nice car, maybe its just the pics but that dash looks as dull as :?


Have to agree :?

Did BMW's interior designers get abducted by aliens twenty years ago? :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie

Maybe it's just my eyesight, but I can't see too much wrong with the interior TBH, I think that most (well, all) Audi interiors look great, but it doesn't look bad at all to me. It certainly wouldn't be a deciding factor in choosing the M3 or not.


----------



## senwar

Wondermikie said:


> The carbon leather was a favourite of mine in the Z4, and it looks equally as good in the M3. The quality of the seats was most impressive. and the wheels look brilliant too, very ///M if that makes any sense.
> 
> Still don't like black though :?
> 
> Oh, and there were a few of the new X5s there too - one in silver with 22" wheels looked absolutely amazing, I know some people don't like the "Sainsburys Assault Vehicle" image that they have, but it really looked well.


I personally think the car in the photo's you posted looks too bland myself.

But think the M3 looks stunning in white and red.

As for the new X5 - I think its absolutely gorgeous. Didn't like the press photo's but seeing one in the metal - wow.


----------



## Rebel

Leg said:


> Yup, this was 2 friends who swapped cars and it turned out that without quattro the Audi owner couldnt hack it, too reliant on his car. Shame.


Never swap car's with a M3 driver.......


----------



## Wondermikie

Rebel said:


> ...Never swap car's with a M3 driver.......


Probably he wasn't used to the understeer of the quattro drivetrain 8)


----------



## Leg

Rebel said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, this was 2 friends who swapped cars and it turned out that without quattro the Audi owner couldnt hack it, too reliant on his car. Shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Never swap car's with a M3 driver.......
Click to expand...

I had head that the R8 was a 'green' supercar but thats just ridiculous.


----------



## Rebel

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, this was 2 friends who swapped cars and it turned out that without quattro the Audi owner couldnt hack it, too reliant on his car. Shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Never swap car's with a M3 driver.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had head that the R8 was a 'green' supercar but thats just ridiculous.
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Did you *head* what i've *head*? I've *head* that you *head* from a friend that your *head* is bigger than my *head*.

LEG i've heard only Dutch members make mistakes :wink: 
It's good to see, that you also miss the ball sometimes :wink:

Anyway nice comment to the pic :wink: 
Off the record, R8 is a nice car (for Paris Hilton) 
911 please.....or for less the new M3, thx


----------



## Leg

Oops I did a typo. 

Against my better judgement I just helped free the Dutch from Nazi tyranny, luckily I was just completing the Market Garden mission on Medal of Honour Airbourne. :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie

Frankfurt pics [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Guest

Leg, if you dont order that m3 in white your gonna kick yourself till the end of time.


----------



## Wondermikie

More...sorry wide image warning again!


----------



## Leg

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg, if you dont order that m3 in white your gonna kick yourself till the end of time.


Currently in white with fox red leather but Im looking through the Individual catalogue........wonder whether Ill bottle it. Might keep white and go for an individual leather, choices, choices....


----------



## Guest

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leg, if you dont order that m3 in white your gonna kick yourself till the end of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently in white with fox red leather but Im looking through the Individual catalogue........wonder whether Ill bottle it. Might keep white and go for an individual leather, choices, choices....
Click to expand...

white, black leather, pretty much that car pic that mikie posted.
With the black carbon fibre roof,oooh.


----------



## Leg

Extract from TG magazine review as posted on M3Post...

In the October issue of Top Gear Magazine the new M3 is taken to the Isle of Man along with the following driverâ€™s cars:

Audi R8
Ariel Atom
Caparo T1
Renault Megane R26
Ford GT
Jaguar XKR
Aston Martin Vantage
Lamborghini Murcielago LP640
Ferrari 599
Porsche 911 GT3.

Pretty stiff competition and the different reporters have varied views of the cars.

Sorry, I have no scans and there's not much in terms of performance figures besides the usual but hereâ€™s some words on the M3:

Matt Master: What needs highlighting is just how real-world this car is. Everything else we took to the Isle of Man was in some significant way flawed, even Jeremyâ€™s beloved R8 that neither Bill nor I could change gear in comfortably because the clutch travel is hampered. But the BMW is perfect in every respect. Good looking and respectable with the Wanker Factor set low, easily the most usable with four seats, big boot and comfortable ride, and, of course, at any given time or place, astonishingly fast.

Paul Horrell: Yes, the Jag is a mighty GT. And when I was following it in the GT3, the Porsche couldnâ€™t reel it in on a straight. Thatâ€™s proper all-round talent, though naturally not as rounded as the awesome M3. When you lean it into a bend it gives you usefully more sensation of the road than the old one did. Yet when youâ€™re not flat-out, itâ€™s more refined. How did they manage that? Brilliant. Oh, and the V8 isnâ€™t just about 8k-plus mania. Itâ€™s got torque too. I donâ€™t think any other car here gives you so much exotic engineering for every pound sterling. Itâ€™s not just a souped-up 3-series â€" itâ€™s truly fit to touch the hem of any car here, including Ferrariâ€™s.

Matt Master: The M3 is the car I have to end up championing, even with money no object. Beset by image problems as it doubtless will be, and less desirable as it doubtless is against the big guns here, itâ€™d be the car Iâ€™d most happily live with, share experience with, fall back on in a crisis, ravage in a rash moment. Itâ€™s not perfect, and itâ€™s certainly not the car I most want, but itâ€™s the car thatâ€™d let me sleep deepest at night.

Pat Devereux: Was I the only person not to get on with the M3? Itâ€™s got tons of power but youâ€™ve really got to thrash it far more than you should have to in a car with a 4.0-litre V8. Actually, itâ€™s not just the engine that has masochistic tendencies. The whole car gets a bit sulky if itâ€™s not being bent sideways into a corner. We all like a car that likes to be thrashed, but I also want one that works with me when there isnâ€™t the space to do so sanely. The M3 doesnâ€™t do that. You dance its tune, or dance alone.


----------



## JAAYDE

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leg, if you dont order that m3 in white your gonna kick yourself till the end of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently in white with fox red leather but Im looking through the Individual catalogue........wonder whether Ill bottle it. Might keep white and go for an individual leather, choices, choices....
Click to expand...

I like the choice in color you have gone for mate, nothing wrong with a bit of individuality. Anyway if you have a problem selling it on in the future i'll have it ..(as long as you don't wrap it up :wink: )

In fact there was two at work today, red and silver..


















Didn't manage to get many pics as i was to busy having a good old nose around..


----------



## Leg

That silver one looks a chunky bugger eh!


----------



## JAAYDE

The red did look a bit pants though..


----------



## Leg

JAAYDE said:


> The red did look a bit pants though..


Yup, worst colour and doesnt suit the car at all.

Space Grey and White are the best std colours, some nice Individual colours though..


----------



## Guest

What gear box are you going for?
Just be careful with the smg, mine went twice during the ownership of that m6 and reading the forums i was far from being alone.
Dont get me wrong, great gear box, but easily broken.


----------



## sandhua1978

Think you can only get manual at the moment anyway?? :?


----------



## Leg

sandhua1978 said:


> Think you can only get manual at the moment anyway?? :?


Correct and as I have one of the few V6 TTs with a manual box which I specced from new, I definately dont want an SMG. Not my bag.


----------



## Rebel

I drove it in the Nurburgring-circuit today....

In a simulator... build in a real new M3 ......on the IAA Frankfurt :wink:


----------



## Leg

Saw a video of that, think it was on U tube, very cool.


----------



## jbell

Saw a black one today, looksd good but obviously you could not see the carbon roof


----------



## Rebel

I will try to post some pic's in the IAA thread tonight, LEG 
I made one unique picture specialy for you.....


----------



## Leg

I canâ€™t post on any of the other DU0 threads as they are all locked. I donâ€™t know Grant other than through here. Never met him. Ill be honest, and I apologise to Grant here, I also doubted him on occasion way back when he was here 1st time round BUT personal doubts are not a basis for judging someone so I kept my gob shut and gave the man the benefit of the doubt. Innocent until proven guilty gents, do you not recall the law of our great land?

Iâ€™m not going to get into any of the arguments and Iâ€™m not going to defend Grant, he can do that himself. However, these are just some observations of the way the forum has conducted itself this last few days:

1. I canâ€™t believe the mods allow the kind of witch hunt posting that goes on on here. Grant posted originally asking if anyone could get in touch with me urgently (as I was away on business and offline most of this week) and he was attacked. Completely out of order and it went unchecked as usual.

2. He told me I could get an M3 from Trainer BMW from a chap called Ben with delivery by December or if not, guaranteed April. He sent me the details, I rang Ben and sure enough, it was all true.

3. Whilst on the phone with Ben at Trainer BMW Ben chatted about Grant's M6 and the problems he had had with the gearbox thereby confirming Grant's statement of owning an M6.

4. Grant does talk like he is loaded and some people donâ€™t like that but guys, there are people out there with a good deal more money than us. Are we going to ostracise anyone who comes along who is better off than us by asking them to post scans of V5 documents to prove what they own? Things have really taken off for me this last year or so and I know Iâ€™m going to be in a position to buy better and better cars over the coming decade. Will I have to post proof of each and every one?

He has proven the M6 and yes, it would be easier if he just did the same with the AM but in the end, he hasnâ€™t been proven to be a liar at any stage. In fact all but the AM has been proven as true. People seem to be judging his character and saying he is a liar when there is no evidence of that at all, quite the opposite.

Should I call all the guys who have Porsches, RS4s etc on here liars until they prove otherwise and post their V5s or do I assume they are telling the truth until it is proven they are liars? The forum is a society of people, what kind of mentality do YOU want it to have? Our real world society uses the latter method, otherwise everyone would be a suspect, all of the time.

Their accusations (which Iâ€™m damn sure none would make face to face with anyone, Grant or not) are based on one thing he hasnâ€™t proved yet ignore all the facts that show everything else he has said is true. How does that work?

Ill give you an example. I have never, ever lied on this forum. I said I was getting a V6 TT and I got one. I said I was going to spend a small fortune on modding it and I did, I said I was ordering an M3 and I have (yet I was pushed into proving it by posting the order form which in retrospect I neednâ€™t have done). Yet still a certain member (and Iâ€™m making points here not starting arguments so Ill leave him anonymous) has accused me, directly, of lying about (part â€" I have partners) owning a software company. Said I was lying and making it up. Yet JBell and others know better. I could also prove it by posting a link to my companyâ€™s website where I am mentioned but Iâ€™m damned if I want certain members knowing my real life contact details. Just because I donâ€™t prove it, doesnâ€™t make it any less true now does it?

What gives said anonymous member the right to call me a liar? His anonymity and distance from my right hand. Thatâ€™s what.

In the end I have no idea if Grant has an AM. I donâ€™t know if he doesnâ€™t either. I know the rest is true though and as his track record says he isnâ€™t a liar, why should I expect him to prove the AM when he has given me no reason to think he is lying?

Anyway, as for the M3 I dont think geting one in December is a good idea. I dont really have the cash till new financial year in April although I could sort it but more importantly I wont be moving house till spring by the looks of it (damn this UK housing market) and subsequently dont have the garage space for the M3 so it would have to live on the drive - bad idea. Ben at Trainer says he can guarantee one for April though whereas Leeds say July so thats a bonus assuming I can get my deposit back from Leeds.

Dont judge people until you have proof guys, a lack of proof doesnt make someone guilty, quite the opposite in fact. Well thats how it works in GREAT Britain, no idea how them lot on the mainland do it.


----------



## Rebel

Nice post LEG.... i almost want to cry...

I wish him all the best on the Aston Martin-forum :wink:

Back on topic please!
look at this picl LEG, Specialy made it for you.
Youre nuew car is born on the Nurburgring-Nordschleife.

So maybe you as a good "father" should visit this holy ground some time :wink:


----------



## Leg

Maybe Im lying about the M3 though? Maybe Im not me, possibly Im a 12 year old Dutch lad posting pics of his Dad's car? Maybe I'm 80 and in an old people's home in Switzerland. Who knows?

I havent posted my birth certificate so I could be anyone. I may not even exist.

If I am telling the truth I may well get to the ring in the M3 next year, you never know, maybe we will be there on the same day Rob, wouldnt that be nice.


----------



## Rebel

LEG i don't believe that you have a wive.

Can you proof that please :lol:


----------



## Leg

Rebel said:


> LEG i don't believe that you have a wife.
> 
> Can you proof that please :lol:


Jesus, all I have to do is post my credit card statements to prove that one.


----------



## Rebel

:lol:

At least you don't have to proof that you have humor.


----------



## Leg

Rebel said:


> :lol:
> 
> At least you don't have to proof that you have humor.


Although I doubt I make people laugh as much as you do Rob.


----------



## Rebel




----------



## NaughTTy

Leg said:


> I canâ€™t post on any of the other DU0 threads as they are all locked. I donâ€™t know Grant other than through here. Never met him. Ill be honest, and I apologise to Grant here, I also doubted him on occasion way back when he was here 1st time round BUT personal doubts are not a basis for judging someone so I kept my gob shut and gave the man the benefit of the doubt. Innocent until proven guilty gents, do you not recall the law of our great land?
> 
> Iâ€™m not going to get into any of the arguments and Iâ€™m not going to defend Grant, he can do that himself. However, these are just some observations of the way the forum has conducted itself this last few days:
> 
> 1. I canâ€™t believe the mods allow the kind of witch hunt posting that goes on on here. Grant posted originally asking if anyone could get in touch with me urgently (as I was away on business and offline most of this week) and he was attacked. Completely out of order and it went unchecked as usual.
> 
> 2. He told me I could get an M3 from Trainer BMW from a chap called Ben with delivery by December or if not, guaranteed April. He sent me the details, I rang Ben and sure enough, it was all true.
> 
> 3. Whilst on the phone with Ben at Trainer BMW Ben chatted about Grant's M6 and the problems he had had with the gearbox thereby confirming Grant's statement of owning an M6.
> 
> 4. Grant does talk like he is loaded and some people donâ€™t like that but guys, there are people out there with a good deal more money than us. Are we going to ostracise anyone who comes along who is better off than us by asking them to post scans of V5 documents to prove what they own? Things have really taken off for me this last year or so and I know Iâ€™m going to be in a position to buy better and better cars over the coming decade. Will I have to post proof of each and every one?
> 
> He has proven the M6 and yes, it would be easier if he just did the same with the AM but in the end, he hasnâ€™t been proven to be a liar at any stage. In fact all but the AM has been proven as true. People seem to be judging his character and saying he is a liar when there is no evidence of that at all, quite the opposite.
> 
> Should I call all the guys who have Porsches, RS4s etc on here liars until they prove otherwise and post their V5s or do I assume they are telling the truth until it is proven they are liars? The forum is a society of people, what kind of mentality do YOU want it to have? Our real world society uses the latter method, otherwise everyone would be a suspect, all of the time.
> 
> Their accusations (which Iâ€™m damn sure none would make face to face with anyone, Grant or not) are based on one thing he hasnâ€™t proved yet ignore all the facts that show everything else he has said is true. How does that work?
> 
> Ill give you an example. I have never, ever lied on this forum. I said I was getting a V6 TT and I got one. I said I was going to spend a small fortune on modding it and I did, I said I was ordering an M3 and I have (yet I was pushed into proving it by posting the order form which in retrospect I neednâ€™t have done). Yet still a certain member (and Iâ€™m making points here not starting arguments so Ill leave him anonymous) has accused me, directly, of lying about (part â€" I have partners) owning a software company. Said I was lying and making it up. Yet JBell and others know better. I could also prove it by posting a link to my companyâ€™s website where I am mentioned but Iâ€™m damned if I want certain members knowing my real life contact details. Just because I donâ€™t prove it, doesnâ€™t make it any less true now does it?
> 
> What gives said anonymous member the right to call me a liar? His anonymity and distance from my right hand. Thatâ€™s what.
> 
> In the end I have no idea if Grant has an AM. I donâ€™t know if he doesnâ€™t either. I know the rest is true though and as his track record says he isnâ€™t a liar, why should I expect him to prove the AM when he has given me no reason to think he is lying?
> 
> Anyway, as for the M3 I dont think geting one in December is a good idea. I dont really have the cash till new financial year in April although I could sort it but more importantly I wont be moving house till spring by the looks of it (damn this UK housing market) and subsequently dont have the garage space for the M3 so it would have to live on the drive - bad idea. Ben at Trainer says he can guarantee one for April though whereas Leeds say July so thats a bonus assuming I can get my deposit back from Leeds.
> 
> Dont judge people until you have proof guys, a lack of proof doesnt make someone guilty, quite the opposite in fact. Well thats how it works in GREAT Britain, no idea how them lot on the mainland do it.


Very well said Rich.

I was in pretty much the same boat as you on the first visits and arguements. I wasn't convinced either way but amazed at how quick people were to attack him. I'm sure I've read that personal attacks are not allowed, yet there were several instances where several people attacked him, including at least one moderator, yet no-one did anything about it. :?

Over the past couple of days Grant has proved himself to me to be one of the most generous people I have ever come across. Not only did he donate a large sum of money to my brother-in-law's marathon campaign, but has sent the link to several mates whom he expects to take us over our target. On top of that, he has taken it upon himself to register for the marathon himself to be Tim's running partner and get sponsorship for the same charity...and keep fund-raising for them for the next 12 months.  I know this doesn't prove anything either way, but who cares, his character alone is good enough for me.

Personally I agree with Leg - not once has anyone actually proved him to be a liar but he's been hung, drawn and quartered without any proof to the contrary. I sincerely hope none of the nay-sayers on here ever end up on a jury. :? (Probably a good thing they don't hang people anymore :roll: )

I won't go on any more as Grant is not coming back to the forum to defend himself against any further attacks, and I really don't blame him - the way this forum seems to be heading on so many levels these days, makes me think he's got the right idea.


----------



## Leg

I think its about time all this crap stopped, not just with Grant, across the forum. It is much more entertaining to have humour rather than bad feeling.

This forum is the one and only place in my whole life that I come across negativity these days, shame.

Who has what car, which is best, that one isnt to my taste. I mean come on guys, enough is enough. I cant be bothered anymore, can you?

Hell, Ill even bury the hatchet with Rob (rather than in his head eh :wink: ).


----------



## Rebel

Yess indeed Grant was a hero...
It's a shame he left so soon (again)
Maybe you can build a statue for him on the next meeting or something like that.

but euhm...

Can we go on topic now......This is the Topic from LEG's new M3.
and it is still on page 8........so many pages to fill in with pic's and story's ROFL


----------



## Leg

Forget it. :roll:

I had assumed a certain level of maturity and intelligence, more fool me.


----------



## Toshiba

If its confession time. Im a transsexual - on the weekends im call Donna.

Sorry i have nothing constructive to add but I hope my story will deflect from the arguments.


----------



## Rebel

Tosh, do you wear a blond or a black wig?


----------



## Toshiba

Im clean shaven.


----------



## garyc

Witch Hunts? FFS.

This needs placing into context:

Witch Hunt #1 
My first contribution in June:



garyc said:


> I wanna see a pic of the Toureg, M6 and the (mythical :wink: ) AMv8 all lined up outside yer gaff.
> 
> M6 looks nice btw.


Yeah, that's really aggressive, classic Witch Hunt stuff. Poor little Grant. He just can't win. :roll:

Was one bothered to read the ensuing thread it is clear that DUO came out all aggressive and gets personal very quickly. To me that means game on.

Original June thread. http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=89937&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10

After and during this episode I received a number of PMs, including one from not so far away from this thread, supporting my stance and agreeing about Grant's honestly. But i won't embarass anyone with those. But you know who you are.

So, let's examine Witch Hunt # Two the Return of Duo -

My first contribution:



garyc said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel - you've just been made to look a bit of a tosser there haven't you!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing unusual there :roll: :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....were that an AM V8 reg doc, you'd have a point Jim. :wink:
> 
> I think this topic got exhausted previously:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=89937&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
Click to expand...

Note :wink: used on both occasions to signify something.

That to me, and many, is a light-hearted and benign post. But DUO chose to get immediately on the offensive and become very personal about my sad life, hiding behind a PC etc. So i played him and called him. He then goes and decides to make spurious flames about imaginary locked threads and highly personal comments myself in particular that I have every right to take exception to, or ignore AS I CHOOSE. He also made an attacking post on TTii forum about Rebel (who is more than capable of maitaining his humour) that should have been immediately moved to Flame Room.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=97804&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=10

THAT IS NOT A WITCH HUNT. Just normal forum stuff. Never been any different since day one.

AND BTW there is nothing i would post on this forum that i would not say to anyones face. Whilst i dont post my bicep sizes like some, i can more than look after myself and my own on a number of levels. I prefer the pen to the sword - this is after all the internet.

I had and AMV8 for the weekend. DUO posted on that thread and it struck me how little he knew about his own car. Of course he'd been ill etc.....

DUO's positive contributions:

I never doubted his M6, only the AMV8, (which his ex wife, bother in law and bodyguard all drive for security purposes), I even commented "nice car BTW" originally.

Helping Leg get an earlier M3? Great. Why not just PM or MSN like anyone else would? It's Off Topic anyway. Does that add to credibility in owning an AMV8. Not to me. A few here could get one sooner, so what? On reading it, DUO was actually solving a problem Leg did not have.

Donating Â£200 to charity and being very public and vocal about that? Hey, Naughtty is happy, and I am pleased for his good cause. But if I give Â£200 can I also be excused when lying and using foul language?  Most folk are more subtle and private about their charity donations. How easy to buy friends on here...

He has had numerous nudges to show off his AMV8 car, and that after all is what we are all about is it not. Just because he is honest about an M6, does not mean is is truthful about owing an AMV8. All good liars retain some truth... If it is important enough to attack folk and storm off twice about, it is surely important enough to show my judgement to be wrong. I stand to be corrected.

Oh, and to R6B TT QUOTE:

_<<<What a load of tosh.

GaryC you should grow up.

Personally, I am glad Duo is back on the Forum. He's helped other forum members (Leg), made a very generous donation to NaughTTys charity appeal and doesn't like to be called a liar.

I would suggest an arm wrestling contest between Gary and Duo to settle this. And my moneys going on DUO>>_

You ask me to grow up, then in same post you also suggest grant and I arm wrestle? Hmmmm very mature. And if he (DUO) doesn't like to be called a liar, why is he doing exactly that and calling someone else a liar two posts above your own asute observations? I guess his charity work excuses him. :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=97895&start=10

I initially stated that i thought we had exhausted the topic. Grant thought otherwise. We are all entitled to our opinions. These are mine. It's no Witch Hunt.

A twat hunt possibly.

Anyone is free to dream and post about owning any car. Anyone else is free to question that, and, in turn, be either proven wrong or just plain ignored.

ps off topic acknowledged.


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> After and during this episode I received a number of PMs, including one from not so far away from this thread, supporting my stance and agreeing about Grant's honestly. But i won't embarass anyone with those. But you know who you are.


Me, and I took the same stance in those if you recall. In fact, no need to recall, here they are:

_I have no idea if the guy is telling the truth. Until I do I wont accuse him of lying though. After giving my trust if I DO find out he is telling porkies then ill be more vociferous in my responses than your goodself, believe me.

However, all will be known on Saturday as he has offered to meet up with me in Leeds and let me have a go in the M6 AND AM as he is meeting his brother.

Saturday evening you may have a conclusion ot the whole episode. Ill have my camera with me.

Thats the thing with forums, have I really ordered an M3? Am I really from Leeds? Do I really have the sexual prowess of a rutting rhino?

One of those is a lie, dissapointingly I have the receipt for my M3 deposit right here and I'm off into Leeds now._

Unfortunately Grant didnt contact me to make final arrangments to meet up and so I decided my trust had been misplaced, however, even then, in private, I didnt accuse him of lying...

_Well, ive made sure my MSN on has been on all last night and tionight and he aint been on to make arrangements to meet up. Strange cos he has been on everynight previous.

Looks like my one off assuming the best in someone may have been misplaced, ill revert to_ (me being a) _twat again i think._

Hardly the same as ripping into someone. In fact my most damning comment is to say I wont trust people from the off in future and will revert back to being a twat again. I then forgot all about Grant until this last 2 days when he has proven to be telling the truth re the M6 and also the M3 opportunity. Thats all I know. Does he have an AM? No idea one way or the other. How can I judge him?

However, having said all that I wasnt referring to you. I was referring to the fact that none of this would have happened if, when Grant posted a simple question, Rebel hadnt ripped into him. I mean why bother?

Im not posting this for Grants sake, I dont know him. What Im saying is this. Do I HAVE to prove everything in order to avoid being called a liar? Rebel has accused me of being a liar and, like you, I can handle it on a forum using the 'pen' yet I still felt the need to post a pic of my M3 order because Rebel has been accusing me directly and indirectly with snide remarks, of making that up since I posted saying I had ordered one.

So my point is this. Do we all think it is ok to accuse people of lying without any proof and that they have to prove they are telling the truth?

If so, Im gonna have a ripping good time cos as you know, I like to use a few words on here occasionally.

I do agree Grant should just post pics of the AM but then again, in retrospect there was no need for me to post my M3 order, if Rebel doesnt believe me, thats his problem.

Have to say I havent read those other threads recently and at the time I didnt read them thoroughly (as far as I recall). When I say witch hunt I mean the fact that someone can start a simple thread and within 2 pages it turns into a real rip into the person personally. Wouldnt bother me but you and I are hardly your average 'poster' on the forum.

By the way Gary, I generally believe you're a good guy and again, Im not having a dig at you personally. Maybe Im just a bit soft under the skin. Nah. :wink:


----------



## garyc

Err, Rich, i was not actually referring to you, and i for one would never divulge the contents of anothers PM, believing the 'personal' bit to be just that. :?

No matter, and i do not confuse any of Rebels rousings, or your own M3 order validity, with my my own personal perceptions (right or wrong) of Grant's propensity for AMV8 ownership. No one has to prove ownership of any cars that they may or may not have in their possession. Most do it unconciously through their postings, impressions, comments, observations, and as proud car owners - generally with pictures. Only one has major credibility issues claiming t owon what they appear not to actually have. And that is Grant and his alleged platinum silver Amv8. There may be a small matter of an R8 also imminent at Camp Duo to be taken into consideration.

From time to time in life we may all tell that stupid little lie - you know the one that comes back and bites you, and that you dearly would wish to forget? The brave usually 'fess up, 'A moment of silliness etc'. The foolhardy persist with it. The stupid not only persist, but get aggressive and self righteous, mocking feigned hurt etc, right to he bitter end, when in fact everyone knows they are full of sh*t. Respect then becomes in very limited supply.

If Grant were to just 'fess up, "red wine moment" etc I'd give him a virtual pint and handshake, and would thoroughly respect him for his bravery. Just as i would had he done the bleeding obvious back in June, and as proffered as a solution to actually show the car, suggested by many, many others here.

That's his choice. That's also his credibility which only he has put on the line. It's equally any other posters choice here to probe and challenge any others claims. Hopefully with a little poise, aplomb and supportive humour.


----------



## Leg

Oops, sorry.  :lol:

I dunno, I just felt Grant had tried to help me and thats the only reason he had stuck his head up and ended up getting grief.

Anyway, there u go, nuff said.


----------



## Dotti

Wonder what colour R8 he has ordered! :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Dotti said:


> Wonder what colour R8 he has ordered! :lol:


Probably the same colour combo as your Husbands DB9...


----------



## W7 PMC

kmpowell said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what colour R8 he has ordered! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same colour combo as your Husbands DB9...
Click to expand...

I shouldn't, but i did :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel

I had a great lunch yesterday. The best ever !!

I know you guy's don't believe it....So here is the bill....










I hope you all will take a look, because i will remove the picture within 3 day's. 
I don't want my neighboor to see it.......he's very jealous


----------



## Wallsendmag

Rebel said:


> I had a great lunch yesterday. The best ever !!
> 
> I know you guy's don't believe it....So here is the bill....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all will take a look, because i will remove the picture within 3 day's.
> I don't want my neighboor to see it.......he's very jealous


Liar that says 2006 :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Leg

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel

ROFL !

Damn, clever people over here


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what colour R8 he has ordered! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same colour combo as your Husbands DB9...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shouldn't, but i did :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I resisted. :wink:


----------

